# Lomo filter - Technik



## swisswuff (14. April 2005)

Ich habe, da meine Frau mich herausgefordert hat (sie ist Fotografin mit 4-jähriger Universitätsausbildung), einen digitalen Lomofilter entwickelt, der wie ich meine, die eigentlichen Lomo Kompakt Automat Fotos weit übertrifft (soweit schamlose Eigenwerbung). Zu bezahlen oder verdienen gibts nichts, das ist mein Hobby, und *** hier ist der Link! ***  

Alle dazugehörigen Details habe ich auf diesem Link gepostet (ist alles auf Englisch, ich hoffe das stört nicht gross?), und es ist genau erklärt,um was es geht. Es gibt auch für Photoshop "Actions" zum herunterladen, aber man kann diese Dinge auch manuell machen, oder anders implementieren wenn man will. 

Viel Spass!


----------



## Consti (14. April 2005)

mmh, kannst du mal kurz erklären was ein Lomo-Filter ist, bzw. macht?
Dankeschön!


----------



## swisswuff (14. April 2005)

Ja kann ich erklären.

LCA (Lomo Compakt Automat) sind Kameras, die von Lomo (http://www.lomo.ru) in Russland hergestellt und von einer Wiener Firma (http://www.lomography.com) vertrieben werden. Es handelt sich um nette 35-mmm point&shoot cameras. 

Deren herausragende Eigenschaft ist zum einen die angebliche Handlichkeit (die durch das eher mässig hohe Gewicht relativiert wird), zum zweiten vor allem zeichnet sich die Kamera durch besonders farbsatte Bilder aus, die vignettiert sind (dh. der Rand ist anders als die Mitte: der Rand ist zT unschärfer, zT sind Kontrast und Helligkeit etwas anders). Dazu trägt die 'billige Optik' bei, die Linse hat ein sog. 'multicoating'. 

Diese Kameras werden zZt. für Traumpreise verkauft. Für einen Bruchteil bekäme man effektiv besseres 35-mm-point&shoot-Kamera-Material das dann aber nicht die Marke "Lomo" trägt. Natürlich hat es einen Grund, wenn solche Kameras so teuer verkauft werden - nämlich, dass die angefertigten Bilder durchaus 'schön' aussehen können. Die Vertreiberfirma (http://www.lomography.com) hat das erkannt und schlägt aus dieser Einsicht Kapital.  

Nun gibt es ja nichts in der Analog-Welt, was man nicht wenigstens versuchshalber, digital nachkochen könnte. Ich habe versucht, "Lomobilder" mit Digital-Fotos zu machen. Ich habe zu diesem Zweck versucht, Bilder von unserer richtigen LCA im Vergleich zu Bildern von Digitalkameras auf Unterschiede zu untersuchen, und habe - u.a. anhand von Vergleichs-Serien - diese Unterschiede im geposteten Link einzeln aufgelistet.


----------



## Consti (14. April 2005)

Hey!
Danke für die Antwort, ist ja doch recht interessant, denke ich werde den Filter mal testen


----------

